# R9 280X wird 88 °C heiß



## Skeen29 (16. Januar 2015)

*R9 280X wird 88 °C heiß*

Hallo,

habe folgendes Problem. 

Meine Grafikkarte wird mit Seitenteil ca. 88 °C heiß bei 60 % Lüfter. Möchte aber auch die Lüftergeschwindigkeit nicht höher nehmen, da es sonst recht laut wird. Habe nun schon Löscher in das Seitenteil gebohrt aber so richtig nützt das auch nichts.

In der Front sitzt ein 230 mm Lüfter, der bei 7 V die Luft ins Gehäuse bläst. 
Im Deckel ist ein 120 mm Lüfter, der die Lüft raus bläst. (PWM gesteuert)
Hinten ist ein Radiator mit 120 mm Lüfter, der die Luft nach außen bläst (PWM gesteuert).
CPU wird um die 60 °C warm bei 1200 U/min 

Was könnte ich denn noch machen, damit die Temperaturen sinken? Original war die Scheibe komplett zu aber da komme ich mit den Temperaturen gar nicht hin.
Sollte ich den Lüfter vorn höher drehen lassen? Oder den im Deckel auch rein blasen lassen?

Im Idel ist die GPU bei 30 °C und 25 % Lüftergeschwindigkeit


----------



## the.hai (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: R9 280X wird 88 °C heiß*

welche 280x?

rechner auch staubfrei, bzw die kühler? frontlüfter mit 7v wird sich ja recht langsam drehen, vlt mal höher stellen. aber 88°C unter last sind andererseits auch nicht schlimm, jetzt nicht super, aber auch nicht schädlich.


----------



## xjonas97 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: R9 280X wird 88 °C heiß*

Welches Modell hast du den genau ?


----------



## Duvar (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: R9 280X wird 88 °C heiß*

Spannung senken bei der Karte sollte helfen.


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: R9 280X wird 88 °C heiß*

kommt halt auf den Airflow an ... es nützt dir nicht viel wenn du einen 230mm lüfter hast der erin bläst aber zb ein HHD käfig den weg versperrt oder auch ein kabelsalat der blockiert. Staubschicht könnte auch ne ursache sein.


----------



## Bandicoot (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: R9 280X wird 88 °C heiß*

Kling allgemein nach Wärmestau im Tower. Zur R9 280X, welches Modell und ist das die Temp unter Last? 
Funktionieren alle Lüfter auch so wie du beschrieben hast. Kontrolliere nochmal. 
Dein i5 2500 ist aber warm 60°C bei 3.6GHz ! Dreh mal die Spannung der CPU auf 1.20V runter. Das sollte reichen!
Sitz der Kühler richtig, wobei es nach Kompakt Kühlung klingt, Wärmeleitpaste erneuern (CPU), wobei die Radeon R9 das nicht Nötig hätte vom alter her.


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: R9 280X wird 88 °C heiß*

hast vl einen Temperatur messer im case?  wäre interessant 

man.... CPU temp im idle ist zu hoch ...... und wir haben winter  im sommer hast Backtemperatur.... nen Brownieteig rein und 20 min später---> Mahlzeit ,)


----------



## Skeen29 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: R9 280X wird 88 °C heiß*

Hier mal ein Bild... Ist eine von Gigabyte. 
Kabel stören nicht, da alles unter dem Mainboard liegt. 
CPU und auch der Rest ist neu verbaut. Am Staub liegt es also auf jeden Fall nicht. 
Der Festplattenkäfig bedeckt aber wirklich den halben 230er
Die 60 °C CPU sind bei Last. Im idle ist die CPU bei 36 °C


----------



## S754 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: R9 280X wird 88 °C heiß*

88°C sind jetzt nicht schlimm finde ich. Solange die Karte sich nicht heruntertaktet, passt doch alles?


----------



## Skeen29 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: R9 280X wird 88 °C heiß*

Nein das macht sie nicht. Bleibt bei 1100 MHz.


----------



## S754 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: R9 280X wird 88 °C heiß*

Dann passt doch alles. Sehe hier kein Problem. Die Karte ist auch ordentlich verbaut und bekommt genug Frischluft.

Dreh die Lüfter halt hoch, hast eh eine Gigabyte, die ist von Haus aus schon laut.


----------



## Fafafin (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: R9 280X wird 88 °C heiß*

Wenn dein Gehäuse das Prodigy M ist, sitzt die Grafikkarte ja oben unter dem Deckel, wo es am wärmsten ist.
Da würde ich auf jeden Fall den zweiten 120er-Lüfter nachrüsten und den 230er Frontlüfter noch etwas hochdrehen. 
Ich denke, damit kommt man unterhalb von 80°C und das wär' doch was!


----------



## HunterChief (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: R9 280X wird 88 °C heiß*

Hi, 
Ich würde den Windforce-Kühler mal abnehmen, den Kühlerboden saubermachen, neu Wärmeleitpaste auftragen.
Hat bei meiner Windforce 290 richtig viel gebracht. 5 grad weniger mit den damit verbundenen niedrigeren Drehzahlen ist schon eine Hausnummer!


----------



## S754 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: R9 280X wird 88 °C heiß*



HunterChief schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich würde den Windforce-Kühler mal abnehmen, den Kühlerboden saubermachen, neu Wärmeleitpaste auftragen.
> Hat bei meiner Windforce 290 richtig viel gebracht. 5 grad weniger mit den damit verbundenen niedrigeren Drehzahlen ist schon eine Hausnummer!



Gigabyte erlaubt meines Wissens nach nicht, den Kühler abzumontieren -> Garantie weg

Sowas mach ich erst nach der Garantie. Ich weiß wirklich nicht, wieso den TE diese 88°C so sehr stören. Wenn alles läuft, passt doch. 
Grafikkarten können bzw. müssen das aushalten.


----------



## Bandicoot (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: R9 280X wird 88 °C heiß*

Sieht doch Gut aus im Kompakt Tower. CPU Temp bei Last ist logisch. Das Netzteil sitzt darunter, Kompakt Wakü drauf und der hohe Ram verhindert etwas den "Luft Flow" des Frontlüfters. 
Somit ist um den Sockel herum kaum Bewegung. 
Du könntest noch ein schmalen Lüfter auf die Seite vom 24PIN Boardanschluß stellen der den Sockel belüftet. 
CPU Spannung Senken und dann sollte die Temp unter 60°C Bleiben. Ach und ist die Pumpe der Kühlung am Power Fan Anschluß, die sollte immer Vmax Laufen!

Die Hauftwärme Quelle bleibt die R9.  
88°C sind OK bei Last. Die verteilt die Wärme eh schön im Tower. Dreh den 240er in der Front auf. Überdruck belüftung ist da Sinnvoll. Dein Konzept passt aber.

Hier hab das so ähnlich, ist aber ne GTX460 im Arbeits PC:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...lbums-home-4828-picture693105-arb-pc-2-a.html


----------



## HunterChief (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: R9 280X wird 88 °C heiß*

Hi alter Sockel,
1. die Temperatur sehe ich auch nicht kritisch, aber wenn es eben definitiv wesentlich leiser geht 
2. die Kiste verbrät weniger Strom wenn die Karte kühler bleibt, ist effizienter. Wieviel das beim Tahiti ausmacht weis ich nicht, aber bei Haweii ist das enorm.
3. könnte die Garante längst erloschen sein - ausserdem ist bei Gigabyte kein Siegel-Aufkleber drauf

Eine halbe Stunde "basteln" und dann viele viele Stunden weniger Lärm haben - aus meiner Sicht ist es das allemal Wert. Das muss aber jeder selber wissen


----------



## Skeen29 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: R9 280X wird 88 °C heiß*

Abgemacht... Am Montag kommt der Lüfter runter... Mal sehen was es bringt. Danke Euch. Garantie ist keine mehr drauf.


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: R9 280X wird 88 °C heiß*

wenn den Lüfter vorscihtig abbaust... kan " normal " nichts passieren 

aber du musst auch bedenken jetzt haben wir winter im sommer hab wir teilweise bis zu 20 Grad mehr raumtemperatur ... da wird die Temp. von der Gpu natürlich auch noch steigen


----------



## Skeen29 (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: R9 280X wird 88 °C heiß*

Was habt ihr den für Wohnungen wenn ich fragen darf... Ich hab Sommer wie Winter meine 21 bis 23 °C Raumtemperatur. 
Ich mach ihn am Montag mal ab und neue Paste drauf. Mal sehen was es bringt. 
Der 230 wird auch noch ein bisschen hoch gedreht.


----------



## Duvar (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: R9 280X wird 88 °C heiß*

Es ist halt leichter im Keller die Temperatur konstant zu halten 
Spaß bei Seite, haste ne Klima daheim? Bei den meisten wird es bei 35°C Außentemperatur halt bissl wärmer daheim...


----------



## Skeen29 (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: R9 280X wird 88 °C heiß*

Ne das geht bei uns glücklicher weise. Gute Fenster ein Altbau mit ner dicken Ziegelwand... Das passt wirklich sehr gut. Montag kommt der Lüfter trotzdem ab. Die alte GTX 760 lief ja auch bei 72 °C unter Last.


----------



## Skeen29 (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: R9 280X wird 88 °C heiß*

Wie empfohlen habe ich die Wärmeleitpaste der Grafikkarte erneuert und siehe da. 78 °C unter Last bei 50 % Lüfter. Also ca. 10 Grad kühler. Sehr gut.
Den großen 230 mm Lüfter kann ich also weiter mit 7 Volt laufen lassen. 
Zusätzlich habe ich noch die Corsair H60 gegen einen einfachen Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo getauscht um einen besseren Luftstrom von vorn nach hinten zu erzeugen... Die CPU ist nun unter Last wie vorher ca. 60 °C heiß aber das Gehäuse bleibt kühler.

Danke für die Tipps.


----------

